# que faire d'un vieu pc ?



## macinside (16 Juillet 2001)

moi j'ai transformer un vieu pc en repose pied (enfin un pc utilile) ou alors je récupére le boitier et l'alim si c'est une tour et j'en fait un boitier scsi voir firewire, et vous tous vous en faite (ou en ferier) quoi ?


----------



## Napoléon (16 Juillet 2001)

Avec une tour, y a plein de possibilité, moi j'avais fait un récepteur radio, follement amusant ! Maintenant, je vais en faire un convecteur électrique, l'hibver approche...


----------



## JackSim (17 Juillet 2001)

Certains en font des bacs à fleurs. Il faut juste faire attention de boucher le lecteur de disquette et les trous de ventilation, pour ne pas que la terre s'échappe. Remarquez, ça peut tout de même être utile pour l'arrosage.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*Certains en font des bacs à fleurs. 



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
--------------------
Attention Jacksim, tu glisses vers le Flower Power...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Tu viens de me donner une idée pour la fabrication artisanale de lombricompost...
Je reviens dans deux minutes, le temps de désosser mon vieux HP !


----------



## alèm (17 Juillet 2001)

perso une laveuse pour papire photo
hi hi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*perso une laveuse pour papire photo
hi hi    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
------------------
Dans le mille : y a papire que ça !!!


----------



## alèm (17 Juillet 2001)

j'ai trop bu au Toubar vert!!!





  hi hi hi


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (24 Avril 2002)

Dans le trip néoarchéologie forumiesque d'Alèm pour repeupler les heures décimés par MacNN, voici un post qui mérite de remonter en haut de l'affiche!!

Allez, avouez nous que vous avez déjà eu un PC, mais que maintenant, il vous sert de porte-rouleau de papier toilette!!


----------



## aricosec (24 Avril 2002)

vous avez les lofteurs,les serveurs,les cons voteurs,alors je vous en prie ne tapez pas sur l'arico,qui n'a qu'un pauvre pc.

amen !


----------



## bebert (24 Avril 2002)

T'as oublié les aripoteurs !


----------



## Jean-iMarc (24 Avril 2002)

Un vieux pc, je lui met une coyote linux dessus, et il me fait un joli routeur adsl.


----------



## macinside (24 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bebert:
*T'as oublié les aripoteurs !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

avec ou sans sel ?


----------



## melaure (24 Avril 2002)

tu peux l'envoyer dans le tiers-monde. Las-bas ce sera un super-ordinateur. c'est ce que fait HP. Il y a deux ans, ils ont envoyer tous leurs vieux 486. Commr ça en plus il sont sur que ces pays n'evolue pas trop vite ...


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (24 Avril 2002)

Comment peut-on savoir si un PC est vieux ? Faut le découper et compter les tranches ?


----------



## Jean-iMarc (24 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Vieux Mac-User:
*Comment peut-on savoir si un PC est vieux ? Faut le découper et compter les tranches ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Si il plante, c'est qu'il est trop vieux !


----------



## nato kino (24 Avril 2002)

On peut en faire un piège à dalton... Ils adorent ça, les pc, les daltons.C'est un vieux chef sioux qu'a initié lucky luke aux méthodes de trappeur pour passer l'hiver dans les rocheuses qui nous a refilé le truc, ça marche un peu comme les piéges à castor de TheBig.


----------



## macintroll (24 Avril 2002)

Une seule solution !!!!
http://www.killermicro.com/


----------



## Moof (25 Avril 2002)

Bon. J'ai un iBook. J'ai une PS2 qui va bientôt recevoir un kit Linux pour son petit noël et j'espère me payer d'ici pas trop longtemps un Mac de bureau (iMac G4 ?) pour seconder l'iBook.

Qu'aurais à faire d'un vieux PC, dans ces conditions?

Une passerelle, tout bêtement.

Le vieux clou, je lui colle deux cartes ethenet, et un Linux dans les gencives. Une des deux cartes sur le modem ADSL (dites non aux modems USB) et l'autre sur un hub ou seront connectés les Macs et la PS2. Et hop, connexion internet pour tout ce beau monde.

Et maintenant, challenge, si la machine n'est pas si vieille que ça et qu'il lui reste un minimum de pèche, je lui monte un serveur X et j'en fais un serveur d'applis.


----------



## Antiphon (25 Avril 2002)

*Que faire d'un vieux PC ?* À moins de 3,5 %, on ne peut plus rien en faire   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Antiphon

P. S. : Là, je vais me faire lyncher, mais c'était trop tentant


----------



## Blytz (25 Avril 2002)

Ca peut aussi servir de poids pour un palangre.. on est sur qu il ne derivera pas..par contre ca fait fuir les poissons


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (26 Avril 2002)

&gt;que faire d'un vieu pc ? 

... Rammasse-poussière en haut d'une armoire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





++
Beru


----------



## Blytz (26 Avril 2002)

Oui mais la tu es oblige de le voire a chaque fois que tu passe devant l armoire


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (26 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Jean-iMarc:
*Si il plante, c'est qu'il est trop vieux !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

D'ailleurs le PC de mon voisin acheté hier a planté. Grâce à ta réflexion, que je lui ai transmise, je n'ai plus de dents.... Je te remercie, J-iMarc...


----------



## Blytz (26 Avril 2002)

On t as pas dis de dire ca a un utilisateur PC.. ils sont susceptibles...


----------



## Oliverro (26 Avril 2002)

Ben moi je le vendrais il servirait au moins à qqch


----------



## Blytz (26 Avril 2002)

Oui mais un jeune pourrait l acheter d occasion.. t as pas idee des consequences


----------

